# Meet-up on the Central Coast



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We are vacationing on the Central Coast this week--in the Pismo Beach area. Claire's Friend (aka Susan-Marie) heard we were coming, and arranged a meet-up with some of her Golden Retriever Group. We met at a local private dog park this afternoon, and then went to a group member's home for some snacks, drinks and conversation. We had a really nice time. Thanks so much to Susan-Marie for arranging everything and including us. Also thanks to everyone who was there.

There were about 9 Golden Retrievers present, from age 1 year to over 15 years old. They all got along great with each other. There was some serious ball chasing at the park! Here are a couple of photos of the group. It was hard to get everyone to sit still long enough for a group photo, so there might be a couple dogs missing.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like it was a lot of fun!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, look at all those beautiful Goldens.

So nice of Claire's friend to make the arrangements. 

Sounds like everyone had a great time.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*More pics*

Here are some more pics from yesterday. First at the park and then back at Zeller Ranch. The dogs had so much fun and were so good. We only had one ball for all the dogs and there was never a growl from anyone. What a great group .


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow, looks like everyone had so much fun!! That's a lot of gold!!


----------

